# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  enforcement notices - how long does council have to take action on unapproved renos

## erw

Hi,
I am wondering if anyone has any idea how long council has to take action on renovations done without council approval. I do not know if there was approval on renovations done in my home before I moved in (5 years ago). I am apprehensive to contact council for approval on new renovations, in-case I will be sent an enforcement notice for work done before I moved in. I have looked and brisbanes council website but can not find anything. I would really appreciate if you have any insite you can share with me. 
thank you in advance.  :Confused:

----------


## cyclic

> Hi,
> I am wondering if anyone has any idea how long council has to take action on renovations done without council approval. I do not know if there was approval on renovations done in my home before I moved in (5 years ago). I am apprehensive to contact council for approval on new renovations, in-case I will be sent an enforcement notice for work done before I moved in. I have looked and brisbanes council website but can not find anything. I would really appreciate if you have any insite you can share with me. 
> thank you in advance.

  Go to a Council office and ask for all approvals for the residence.
There is no time limit for Council to tell you to remove an unapproved structure..

----------


## erw

> Go to a Council office and ask for all approvals for the residence.
> There is no time limit for Council to tell you to remove an unapproved structure..

  Thanks cyclic,
Do you know if there is a time limit on internal renovations, like a new wall or new kitchen/bathroom?
I heard somewhere that after 4 or 5 years (depending on the source) that it doesn't matter any more?

----------


## barney118

Ask the council for a set of plans they have (it may cost), if it were internal, they shouldn't care or dont have plans anyway, some councils toss out records over 7 yrs. So sumbit new plans and put on your plans 'existing' play dumb from there they will tell you if you need to do anything on existing.

----------


## cyclic

> Thanks cyclic,
> Do you know if there is a time limit on internal renovations, like a new wall or new kitchen/bathroom?
> I heard somewhere that after 4 or 5 years (depending on the source) that it doesn't matter any more?

  There is no time limit on any renos, but usually there will be no problem unless someone complains or, you sell, and the buyer gets a compliance search done, which is what you should have done before purchase if you had doubts..
Is there something you are not telling us ?

----------

